# Nokia Launches Low End Dual Sim Phones - All under $50



## montsa007 (May 16, 2012)

Nokia launches low-end 110, 112 cellphones - Tech News - IBNLive

There are 4 models in all.

2 models have dual sim, and the same 2 models are sold as single sim.

Priced under $50 for teens who can't afford smartphones.

On a serious Note - Nokia, please surrender to Android your days are numbered, maybe you'll launch some $2 phones someday. When the world is moving forwards, Nokia wants to move backwards, leave the low end market to China guys like Maxx, Micromax, G-Five etc.,


----------



## saikiasunny (May 16, 2012)

I still feel nokia is in the league. It still makes some really nice no nonsense phones. And is always reliable. IMO nokia should not surrender to android..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 16, 2012)

Reliability is nonsense. I have used 4 nokia phones totally, 1100, 5130 XpressMusic, 2323 Classic and now am on a Nokia 101. 1100 was the only reliable phone. 5130 XM just died out all of a sudden with hardware failure and I lost important contacts. 2323 Classic I still use but the speakers have very low volume and I cannot answer calls in public places or loud environment. Nokia 101 is great but sometimes I need to go to loudspeaker and back again to fix call volume that is either too loud or too low. Plus Nokia 101 does not have seek in music player.


----------



## amjath (May 16, 2012)

Its a big shame that they lost the no1 spot.

Since they are very good in basic and multimedia phone they are targeting on  developing countries to take the number 1 spot again.


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> I still feel nokia is in the league. It still makes some really nice no nonsense phones. And is always reliable. IMO nokia should not surrender to android..



I agree with one part.Nokia does make good low end cellphones that does have good battery life.Not Smartphone 
But at the same cost you get better entry level-from Samsung guru series or micromax


----------



## montsa007 (May 16, 2012)

amjath said:


> Its a big shame that they lost the no1 spot.
> 
> Since they are very good in basic and multimedia phone they are targeting on  developing countries to take the number 1 spot again.



They dug their own graves mate.

When a dead horse like Motorola surrendered to Android, it rose from the ashes and made excellent recovery, why doesn't Nokia want to give it a shot?

Only because Nokia wants to be different from the crowd, so different that nobody buys it?


----------



## amjath (May 16, 2012)

^ yup moto has made a very good come back, HTC too. I once remember HTC revenue shoot up like never before when they start using android.

Also I heard there is a big deal between Nokia and Microsoft, which is nothing but if Windows mobile fails Microsoft can easily point their fingers on Nokia.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 16, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Reliability is nonsense. I have used 4 nokia phones totally, 1100, *5130 XpressMusic*, 2323 Classic and now am on a Nokia 101. 1100 was the only reliable phone. 5130 XM just died out all of a sudden with hardware failure and I lost important contacts. 2323 Classic I still use but the speakers have very low volume and I cannot answer calls in public places or loud environment. *Nokia 101* is great but sometimes I need to go to loudspeaker and back again to fix call volume that is either too loud or too low. Plus Nokia 101 does not have seek in music player.



Strange..My nokia 5130XM went through a lot of abuses but still it worked fine (for nearly 2 and a half years). I had dropped it numerous times, and it had dents (yes DENTS) all over it. BTW, using Ovi Sync, i didn't lose any contacts, when i lost the phone a few months ago. Presently i'm on Nokia 101, and it does have some glitches and peculiar problems.


----------



## gforz (May 16, 2012)

Nokia made a disastrous decision to surrender itself to Microsoft.If this trend continues then it's not too far it will be *R.I.P  Nokia*


----------



## Garima Arora (May 16, 2012)

Hi every One,

Nokia is one of the best mobile cell phone company in India. Nokia is connection people. One of most important thing every one trust Nokia mobile becoz it has simple user friendly.


----------



## montsa007 (May 16, 2012)

amjath said:


> ^ yup moto has made a very good come back, HTC too. I once remember HTC revenue shoot up like never before when they start using android.
> 
> Also I heard there is a big deal between Nokia and Microsoft, which is nothing but if Windows mobile fails Microsoft can easily point their fingers on Nokia.



*sartikakurniali.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/the-sinking-of-nokia.jpg



amjath said:


> Also I heard there is a big deal between Nokia and Microsoft, which is nothing but if Windows mobile fails Microsoft can easily point their fingers on Nokia.



bLAME games


----------



## Garima Arora (May 16, 2012)

Nokia launches many low cost mobile with dual price. It is good scheme to middle class customer. Connecting People.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 16, 2012)

I miss the golden Nokia era


----------



## papul1993 (May 16, 2012)

I read something about Nokia releasing a very cheap black and white model in Africa. I wonder when it is coming here.


----------



## amjath (May 16, 2012)

nice edit there @montsa007

@sai: that proves u cannot have Win Win situation all the time


----------



## montsa007 (May 16, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> I read something about Nokia releasing a very cheap black and white model in Africa. I wonder when it is coming here.



Yes they are but I think it'll be exclusive to the African Markets, why on earth do you wanna even buy those phones when China Maal with loads of extra features will be available for the same price?


----------



## papul1993 (May 16, 2012)

Lol dude. Ever heard of the word 'reliability'? 

None of these Chinese phones last for more than a year. Nokia phones are very reliable.


----------



## montsa007 (May 16, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> Lol dude. Ever heard of the word 'reliability'?
> 
> None of these Chinese phones last for more than a year. Nokia phones are very reliable.



Yea I did hear of the word reliability, but a random guy would buy a china phone to impress people with the terrific sound and 100 Kilopixel camera, a 2GB Memory card, bluetooth, touch screen, etc., as opposed to a simple color phone thats good 4 nothing.

Indian mentality is more geared towards "Kam Daam and Features Zyada", its geeks like me and you who chase reliability and not raste ka maal saste mein


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

i miss my x3.Its camera lid melted.Yes melted


----------



## saswat23 (May 16, 2012)

^^ how?  
And its not even 2yrs n my C3-00 is having frequent hangs since the last six months


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

^^ anyways dont have an x3 now.
God knows.One i was using it .Saw the camera lid.it was almost melted.God knows what matterial nokia uses.iT Was every laggy.Messages Names would be mixed up :/
Eg:-If x and y are messaging me.X messages come with y's name and y's by x's name


----------



## montsa007 (May 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ anyways dont have an x3 now.
> God knows.One i was using it .Saw the camera lid.it was almost melted.God knows what matterial nokia uses.iT Was every laggy.Messages Names would be mixed up :/
> Eg:-If x and y are messaging me.X messages come with y's name and y's by x's name



Imagine your Dad's message getting mixed with your friend and worse, you messaging your Dad assuming the message was sent by your dad while it was from your friend .
That's a real horrible incident am hearing for the first time.


----------



## papul1993 (May 16, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> ^^ how?
> And its not even 2yrs n my C3-00 is having frequent hangs since the last six months



C3 is a very good phone. I had this one before it got stolen. 

For the hanging problem, try doing full system reset. And did you update the firmware?


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Imagine your Dad's message getting mixed with your friend and worse, you messaging your Dad assuming the message was sent by your dad while it was from your friend .
> That's a real horrible incident am hearing for the first time.



It really happend.I found out when i checked my message inbox.I shut down the cell,then it was proper in few hours


----------



## montsa007 (May 16, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> It really happend.I found out when i checked my message inbox.I shut down the cell,then it was proper in few hours



All I can say is LOL. I'm sure you must have had terrible thoughts for hours over the incident of replying to the wrong person due to a software glitch

System Reset is a foolish idea, no doubt it works but would you be happy doing a system reset every now and then?


----------



## coderunknown (May 16, 2012)

montsa007 said:


> Yea I did hear of the word reliability, but a random guy would buy a china phone to impress people with the terrific sound and 100 Kilopixel camera, a 2GB Memory card, bluetooth, touch screen, etc., as opposed to a simple color phone thats good 4 nothing.



and in the middle of the impress run the mobile stops working. the screen freezes. he try to remove the battery but end up breaking the battery cover. he shouts, weep and throw the mobile in the dustbin promising himself never to buy a china mobile again


----------



## saikiasunny (May 16, 2012)

Nokia 1100 FTW


----------



## desiJATT (May 16, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Nokia 1100 FTW



Nokia 1600 has color screen, and talking clock. *owned*


----------



## montsa007 (May 16, 2012)

Sam said:


> and in the middle of the impress run the mobile stops working. the screen freezes. he try to remove the battery but end up breaking the battery cover. he shouts, weep and throw the mobile in the dustbin promising himself never to buy a china mobile again



But then, he walks into the shop and sees a new china mobile that has a glow in the dark feature, he falls head over heels for it and forgets the fact that he just weeped over a bad union....

Can someone get me the true story picture?


----------



## desai_amogh (May 16, 2012)

I too think Nokia is in a deep 2h1t with the MS deal ...If they wanted to only manufacture Hardware.. they could have shipped it with any OS .. which is the best market strategy.. release phones with all OSs and whole world is your market.. im sure atleast 80% of digit users wouldnt want to use a windows phone... and recently, almost every one craves for Android ..


----------



## montsa007 (May 17, 2012)

desai_amogh said:


> I too think Nokia is in a deep 2h1t with the MS deal ...If they wanted to only manufacture Hardware.. they could have shipped it with any OS .. which is the best market strategy.. release phones with all OSs and whole world is your market.. im sure atleast 80% of digit users wouldnt want to use a windows phone... and recently, almost every one craves for Android ..



Ios too fella.
Nokia for some lame reason doesn't want to diversify beyond Symbian and Windows.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 17, 2012)

I wish they had launched more meego phones and kept it alive. Specially budget phones which looked like n9.


----------



## Ranjeet Singh (May 21, 2012)

It is a good step taken by Nokia to launch  a dual sim cell of cost $50. Now we can use the dual sim phone of Nokia due to low cost.


----------



## Ranjeet Singh (May 21, 2012)

Its a good news for those users who can't afford to purchase high cost mobiles.


----------

